# Poop question



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Not an emergency, but should I be concerned?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

My chickens have poop like that occasionally. Doesn't seem to indicate any problems in my flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably a cloacal cleansing. No foam, no wigglies and no blood are all good signs.


----------



## chonkchick (Dec 9, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Probably a cloacal cleansing. No foam, no wigglies and no blood are all good signs.


No wigglies? What are wigglies?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

chonkchick said:


> No wigglies? What are wigglies?


Worms I assume?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love My Chickies said:


> Worms I assume?


You assumed correctly.


----------

